

 With downgraded credit, Nokia sells and leases back HQ to raise cash - redacted
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/12/with-downgraded-credit-nokia-sells-and-leases-back-hq-to-raise-cash/

======
pasbesoin
I was with a company that executed a variation of this. It sort of marked the
moment of their decline into serious stupid.

